

Open Source Adobe AIR application to organise code snippets - bdfh42
http://code.google.com/p/snippely/

======
riklomas
The only feature that would get me using this is if there was some way to
synchronise between different machines. It's perfect if you use only one
laptop, but I use three different machines and I would find it irritating to
have a snippet I needed on a different computer.

Kudos to the developers though, it's definitely a great start!

~~~
powerflex
I'm in the final round of alpha testing of an application that will do just
that. Stay tuned...

------
symbiotic
I was thinking about doing something like this, but web based with code
shared, so users can search for code that others have saved. I don't know if
it's still worth it...

~~~
petercooper
There are quite a few Web based ones already. One example:
<http://snippets.dzone.com/>

Of course, a combo between a Web based one AND a desktop app.. that would be
reasonably original.

------
sant0sk1
At first glance, this seems far better than grepping my home directory for
random code strings I need to dig up...

